
A brief history of the fireball spell - ohjeez
http://www.gamasutra.com/view/news/271708/A_brief_history_of_the_Fireball_in_fantasy_games.php
======
p_zakharov
A pretty decent game I tried recently with this staple spell was _Stronghold:
D &D Kingdom Simulator_. (super protip: if you decide to play this game, then
one thing you want to do for sure is e.g. have Dwarves build Armories for the
other classes that can't build them but _can_ use them, then turn over control
as described in the manual—same goes for Thieves and their Glassworks if you
run up against Medusae)

Oh and by the way:

[https://www.amazon.com/Playing-at-World-Jon-
Peterson/dp/0615...](https://www.amazon.com/Playing-at-World-Jon-
Peterson/dp/0615642047)

